# door bushings



## n2nissan (Mar 29, 2008)

Any body know where i can get the door hinge pin bushings for a 94 nissan sentra xe?


----------



## vexingyou (Apr 26, 2009)

i bought one at NAPA for $8.99


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

door bushing on the 91-94 are not replaceable as they are on the older models. The whole hinge has to be replaced and from Nissan dealer they are $20 a piece. I replaced all 4 on my '92 2 door a few years ago before it got totaled. You might be able to find them cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## caryabhi123 (May 7, 2009)

I think it is expensive.


----------



## n2nissan (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah thats correct i called around and its a dealer item only. have to replace the hinge. they said it was 45 per hinge. thought that was high myself.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

they must have went up then. i bought mine about 3 years ago


----------



## vexingyou (Apr 26, 2009)

I just ground the top off the pin and knocked it out, then slipped another one in there. I has a head like a nail, and new plastic bushings, and a "e" clip at the bottom to hold it in, works great. It is a bit longer than the OEM one but for 8.99 it works fine.


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you have a part number on the kit?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

vexingyou said:


> I just ground the top off the pin and knocked it out, then slipped another one in there. I has a head like a nail, and new plastic bushings, and a "e" clip at the bottom to hold it in, works great. It is a bit longer than the OEM one but for 8.99 it works fine.


What he said but if I recall correctly it is labled Nissan Truck and it is on the "Help" rack from NAPA.


----------



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

Centurion said:


> What he said but if I recall correctly it is labled Nissan Truck and it is on the "Help" rack from NAPA.


The nissan truck kit works, but the pins are too long.
I cut mine down, it worked fine.


----------



## rlhjah69 (6 mo ago)

vexingyou said:


> I just ground the top off the pin and knocked it out, then slipped another one in there. I has a head like a nail, and new plastic bushings, and a "e" clip at the bottom to hold it in, works great. It is a bit longer than the OEM one but for 8.99 it works fine.


What kit did you purchase to be able to do this I need to replace mine. Thanks in advance


----------

